# Vitamin D3



## Xllxmexllx (May 2, 2018)

I just read the vitamin D3 sticky article. I was wondering how many of you use the full spectrum bulb and/or a supplement? I’m unsure if it’s 100% necessary or how many of you do this? Do some people just feed more eggs and such for d3?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I was advised by my avian vet not to give any additional supplements since my budgies are on a diet of pellets, sprouted seeds and veggies. The pellets have all the protein, calcium and vit d3 they require.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I was told the same thing by my avian vet as iHeartPieds was. He said that if my birds were eating pellets then they wouldn’t need any additional supplement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

